# Comer See



## jaibo (29. Mai 2007)

Grüßt euch.
Ich werde mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit im Sep. an den Comer See fahren zum Zelten. Leider hab ich nach langer suche noch nichts brauchbares gefunden zum Thema Angeln an dem See. 
War von euch schon mal einer da und hat geangelt ? Ich bin auch für jeden anderen Tip Dankbar.
Schönen Abend noch,Gruß Steven  #h


----------



## henningcl (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

hi
am comer see war ich nicht direkt .
ich war an einem kleinen see südlich vom comer ,auf einen campingplatz auf einer halbinsel die weit in den see ragt.
traumhaft kann ich nur sagen.

auf dem zeltplatz waren ein paar leute beim karpfenangeln .

für eine hälfte des sees gab es angelkarten zu kaufen.


ich würde daraus schliessen ,das man  auch eine lizens für den comer see benötigt.

hilfreich ist vielleicht die touristeninfo im ort in der nähe deines zeltplatzes.

grüsse
henning


----------



## jaibo (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

ich dank dir henningcl. Ich werd demnächst mal etwas rum telefonieren,mal sehen was bei raus kommt. 
Gruß Steven


----------



## mipo (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*



jaibo schrieb:


> ich dank dir henningcl. Ich werd demnächst mal etwas rum telefonieren,mal sehen was bei raus kommt.
> Gruß Steven


 
Meines Wissens bekommst in Italien lizenzen bei den Postämtern.


----------



## Schluchseeler (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

Jop, einfahc zum Postamt gehen.
Ich bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher wieviel die Karte bei mir letztendlich gekostet hat, aber ich glaube so etwa 12€ und die Karte gilt für ein ganzes Jahr#6
Am Comer See habe ich einige große Döbel gesehen, eine größere Forelle und gefangen habe ich nur eine Felchen/Maränen-Art, für die die Comer See bekannt ist.
Aber ich habe auch einige Fische morgends rauben sehen, also Hechte hats da bestimmt auch.


----------



## jaibo (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich danke euch. Was mit den Postämtern hab ich auch schon gehört,aber das scheint nur für einen bestimmten Bereich von dem See zu sein,so wie ich das verstanden habe. Das werd ich aber noch raus bekommen.

Gruß Steven


----------



## jaibo (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

So,jetzt hab ich was genaues:
*Angeln am Comersee
*Sauberes Wasser und klare Gebirgsflusszuläufe bieten am Corner See ideale Bedingungen zum Angeln. Wer in der Lombardei angeln möchte, benötigt jedoch eine Fischereilizenz für Binnengewässer "licenza di pesca nelle acque interne, tipo D". Für 16 Euro können Sie eine Lizenz erwerben, die drei Monate lang für alle staatlichen Gewässer der Lombardei gilt. 
Sie beziehen bei einem Postamt den entsprechenden Einzahlungsschein, füllen ihn aus mit Ihrem Namen [Zeile "eseguito da"] und geben das Konto [sul _CIC _n.]: 25911207 der Regione Lombardia, Via Pirelli 12, 20124 Milano an. Vermerk: [causale]: "Tassa di concessione per la pesca nelle acque interne, tipo D, anno 2007". Zahlen Sie die Gebühr von 16 Euro beim Postamt ein. Der abgestempelte Einzahlungs-Beleg gilt als "Fischereilizenz". Immer gemeinsam mit dem Ausweis  zum Angeln mitnehmen. 
Kinder bis 13 Jahre brauchen keine Fischereilizenz 
Die besten Fangzeiten sind von morgens früh bis ca. 10-11 Uhr, solange der See noch glatt ist, denn in der Regel erhebt sich ab ca  11 Uhr der Südwind "Breva“, und abends ab ca. 17 Uhr. 

Gruß Steven


----------



## hennegpunkt (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

braucht man jetzt 2 lizenzen oder 1? ;+


----------



## jaibo (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

@hennegpunkt: Man brauch nur 1 !



Gruß Steven


----------



## Schluchseeler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du italienisch könntest, da sie bei mir nichtmal Englsich konnten. #c
Da half nur noch Zeichensprache..aber hat geklappt^^


----------



## jaibo (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Comer See*

Bis auf ein paar bestimmte Ausdrücke kann ich kein Stück Italienisch. |supergri Das werd ich schon irgentwie hin bekommen. Zur not hol ich mir da einen von der Straße der Englisch kann oder so, und der muß mir dann helfen dem Italienischen Postbeamten das ganze zu verklikkern|bla:. Das haut schon hin........


----------



## sepia (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Comer See*

Kann mal jemand von denen die schon mal am Comer See geangelt haben, was über die Fangerfolge sagen. Evtl auch welche Methoden fängig sind.

Darf man in Italien mit lebendem KöFi fischen ?


----------



## sepia (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Comer See*

So, ich war die letzten 4 Tage am Comer See. Aber leider war nicht mit den Angeln unterwegs. Habe mir aber trotzdem mal die Mühe gemacht und habe mich informiert.
Die sogenannte
"licenza di pesca" gibt es in jedem Postamt in der näheren Umgebung am See. In Domaso (wo ich gefragt hab) gibt es diese Angelerlaubnis für 16€ bei Vorlegung des dt. Angelausweises und der gilt dann 3 Monate !

Ich nehme an dass um den gesamten See die Preise nicht unterschiedlich sein sollten.

Übrigens war ich essen und hab mir eine Grillfischplatte à la Comer See bestellt. Und es kamen 3 gegrillte Fische (~20cm). Es handelte sich dabei um die sogenannte Agone. Ist eine Art, die unserer Finte / Maifisch ähnelt und sehr schmackhaft ist #6. Leider gibt es Gräten die sich aber durch einen guten weissen Hauswein hervorragend runterspülen lassen. Wirklich klasse Fisch. Wer mal probieren will, "LA RONDE" in Domaso an der Nordspitze des Sees.

Nächstes Mal ist auf jeden Fall die Angelausrüstung dabei.


----------



## Davidd (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Comer See*

Hey Sepia!

Ich war auch die letzten Tage am Comer See, auch in Domaso!
Auf welchem Campingplatz warst du?


----------



## sepia (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Comer See*



Davidd schrieb:


> Hey Sepia!
> 
> Ich war auch die letzten Tage am Comer See, auch in Domaso!
> Auf welchem Campingplatz warst du?


Le Vele 3 Sterne Camping Platz, alles schön neu (Modernisierung 2002) und sehr gepflegt und überschaubar.

Wo warst du ?!

Wir hatten ja tolles Wetter, oder !?


----------



## Angelrobin (1. August 2009)

*AW: Comer See*

hallo 
ich weiß ich komme etwas spät aber ich hoffe ihr könnt meine frage beantworten ich bin jetzt 13 jahre alt also müsste ich (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) keine lizens holen?
Ich bin im besitz eines Jugendfischereischeines das würde ja nicht gehen wenn ich älter wäre. aber wenn ich 13 bin muss ich dan trotzdem meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Angelschein vorzeigen.
Oder muss ich mich einfach nur ausweisen können und bestätigen können das ich 13 bin

mfg Robin


----------

